# 3BLD Solved Pieces



## DELToS (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi,
When I'm memorizing for 3x3 blindfolded solving, how do I remember which pieces I've already solved? I've tried just putting a finger on every solved piece, but that doesn't always work out. Any tips?


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 30, 2017)

DELToS said:


> Hi,
> When I'm memorizing for 3x3 blindfolded solving, how do I remember which pieces I've already solved? I've tried just putting a finger on every solved piece, but that doesn't always work out. Any tips?


Fingers are good. You just need to practice. You can also count pieces.


----------



## sqAree (Mar 30, 2017)

What newtonbase said. Also, after a while you will probably be able to just know if you're done with memo (that requires checking for already solved / flipped in place pieces fast).


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 30, 2017)

What the other guys said. And I would also recommend breaking your cycles in an organized way. Try to shoot to the same piece every time and go in alphabetical order (if you use a letter scheme). Sometimes I still shoot to random pieces and I find it confusing.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 30, 2017)

I think there's also a little formula for it.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's as follows:
Number of letter pairs in memo = Number of target pairs (i.e. 4 for corners, 6 for edges) + Number of cycle breaks + Number of flipped/twisted pieces - Number of solved pieces
e.g. for edges if you had 1 cycle break, 1 solved edge and 2 flipped edges you would need 8 letter pairs I believe?? (maybe +- one for parity)


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 30, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> I think there's also a little formula for it.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think it's as follows:
> Number of letter pairs in memo = Number of target pairs (i.e. 4 for corners, 6 for edges) + Number of cycle breaks + Number of flipped/twisted pieces - Number of solved pieces
> e.g. for edges if you had 1 cycle break, 1 solved edge and 2 flipped edges you would need 8 letter pairs I believe?? (maybe +- one for parity)


From Zane Carney's tutorial:

_Formula to reassure all pieces have been cycled: t = u + c
If t=u+c you have cycled all the pieces. *Please don't get confused/distracted by this formula, you certainly don't need it, it's only if you want to be super safe.*

Where:
t = No. of targets (excluding targets associated with flipping edges or twisting corners)
u = No. of unsolved pieces (excluding buffer and flipped/twisted pieces)
c = No. of cycle breaks (ie. how many times you break into a new cycle)

Don't feel compelled to use this formula, it's just something you can use. Another way to make sure you've cycled all the pieces, is to simply study your memorisation, and check that no unsolved pieces are left out. _


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 30, 2017)

you guys overdo stuff too much with your rooms for multi bld and stuff like this, you dont have to make a rule or a trick or w/e for every scenario jesus, you are memoing edges you finish a cycle you look for a piece that you didnt involve yet period, stop overdoing stuff, just let your brain create the rules subconciously, like that other guy with his tricks to determinate a cycle's direction LOL
thats just my opinion anyawys
complicated tricks over such simple stuff are intelectually interestin at best


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 30, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> you guys overdo stuff too much with your rooms for multi bld and stuff like this


If you have a system that's simpler than rooms but just as effective, please share!


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 30, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> If you have a system that's simpler than rooms but just as effective, please share!


probebly not my best example
what im saying is brain storms are nice but nothing will work for you better than whatever you come up with yourself, and also keep it simple if simple works


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 30, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> nothing will work for you better than whatever you come up with yourself


I respectfully disagree. There is plenty we can learn from others that may work better than whatever we come up with ourselves. Not every piece of advice works for everyone, of course, but brainstorms and discussion of ideas is useful to people as well as being fun.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 30, 2017)

there is a risk of sticking too much to the manual tho
anyway my answer for the question any tips is i dont have any and i dont think you need one


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 30, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> anyway my answer for the question any tips is i dont have any


That's OK, a bunch of other people had some good ones.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 31, 2017)

ideally you should break into the sticker that yields the best comms, but this trick is very advanced and doesn't give you a huge advantage.

The most simple way for me is to just break into the same pieces every time (i go alphabetically)


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 31, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> ideally you should break into the sticker that yields the best comms, but this trick is very advanced and doesn't give you a huge advantage.


That advanced trick sounds really cool! Gianfranco told me once that he would always try to break into sub-1 comms, which means he probably knows how fast he can execute all of his algs. I'm gonna start timing my algs


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 31, 2017)

still thinking you guys are complicating things, I do to tend to break into either faster to execute or easier to memorise cycles, that doesnt mean you should start timing your algs and make a list of prefered stickers based on average speed of its cycles, and force you to use that sticker in your solves
i think best tip is newtonbase's, practice and the rest will come pretty naturally, the tapping the stickers, if i told you to tap the stickers i would have to tellyou but remember! dont tap them too much or you wont be able to see the cube! there is an algorithm that calculates the right amount of tapping, and other shenanigans
just practice dude there is no secret technique that all pros use


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 31, 2017)

Meneghetti said:


> That advanced trick sounds really cool! Gianfranco told me once that he would always try to break into sub-1 comms


all of his edge comms are sub 1....
and almost all of his corner comms. The guy's insane



lucarubik said:


> that doesnt mean you should start timing your algs and make a list of prefered stickers


Timing algs is super important, since it allows you to choose between different algs


----------



## Meneghetti (Mar 31, 2017)

lucarubik said:


> (...) that doesnt mean you should start timing your algs and make a list of prefered stickers based on average speed of its cycles, and force you to use that sticker in your solves (...)


Well, that's pretty much what I'm gonna do lol 
As Daniel said, this is an advanced trick based on what would be the faster possible thing to do.


----------

